# Has anyone converted lgb unitah to airwire



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone converted LGB unitah to Aorwire


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked about that about a year ago, should be on here somewhere. Try this!
http://forums.mylargescale.com/40-rc-battery-operations/27944-lgb-uintah-50-a.html

Don


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Does it have DCC?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done a couple of Sumter Valley engines. I can't remember if I've done the Uintah yet.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Lgb unitah*

.Mike 
it is one of the first LGB UNitahs. I dont think that is set up for dcc. I will check bottom of engine to see.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is not set up for DCC, that is not a problem since you will be disconnecting all of the wheel pickups within the trucks.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

If it was DCC it is very easy. The Air Wire Converter would drive the existing electronics. Two wires in , two wires out. 

I sent out a G3 today.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Can this mallet if it has factory LGB sound have onboard battery along with RC control? My friend has one but wants onboard battery instead of a trailing car. He runs Aristo/Crest TE


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, they have enough room for on board battery.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*uintah with airwire*






Got the Uintah set up with Airwire.Need to do something about speaker.
Rookie engineer put water in smoke stack. Fired him on the spot.


----------

